# Beautiful Facility in Lincoln RI- Stalls available



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Live on the opposite coast, but beautiful place!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I used to live in Tuverton RI back in 1990 I worked for a stable there called Clear View Farm for a man named Author Smith. I loved RI!

What a nice facility you have good luck 

TRR


----------

